# NGD: Rick Toone S2



## bulb (Aug 9, 2013)

Rick brought this to Summer Slaughter when we played in NYC a few days ago.
It really is just something else when it comes to guitar design and philosophy.

Now I didn't tell him what I wanted so much as I told him what sort of aesthetic I was into, and from there he interpreted my answers and made a guitar that he thought I would like and that would be appropriate for me.

Honestly I have never played anything like this before, in some ways I feel like this is Guitar 2.0. Everything about the guitar, from its shape to hardware and control placement is very deliberate. A truly ergonomic guitar, and thanks to the Swamp Ash body and fully Aluminum Neck, it has this insane attack to it.
The pickups were custom made for the instrument by Steve Blucher from Dimarzio, as the Aluminum neck gives the guitar certain tonal properties that are different from a wood necked guitar.
Very excited to keep using this on tour, it really is something else!

Here are pics:










































For more info on Rick Toone and his incredible instruments, go here:
Rick Toone | Luthier: S2 | Guitar


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 9, 2013)

I love the finish! Looks industrial and down to business!


----------



## gunch (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks like a Pod Racer


----------



## mniel8195 (Aug 9, 2013)

really amazing congrats! please post a video if you get a chance!


----------



## jjcor (Aug 9, 2013)

That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## StevenC (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice bottle opener!

Jokes aside, it's beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Aug 9, 2013)

Jesus Christ..............this axe is amazing! Wow...Toone never ceases to amaze me! I spend hours on his website going through all the ingenuities he adds into his design aspects, and I sit here trying to figure them out.

Wow...amazing. 50+ tones in one guitar.


----------



## skisgaar (Aug 9, 2013)

Is that a plane or a guitar? God damn, I want one!


----------



## isispelican (Aug 9, 2013)

crazy and beautiful!


----------



## guiurso (Aug 9, 2013)

that looks absolutely insane. so awesome!! HNGD!!!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 9, 2013)

Guitar 2.0 sounds about right. Phenomenal stuff. 
Surely you've opened a beer with that headstock?


----------



## ormsby guitars (Aug 9, 2013)

Fantastic work, as usual.


----------



## ramses (Aug 9, 2013)

After reading Toone's write-up, it seems that you can switch tuning on the fly with that bridge.

Is that correct?


----------



## s4tch (Aug 9, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Surely you've opened a beer with that headstock?



 

This thing has charisma. Epic.


----------



## Negav (Aug 9, 2013)

Demo vid or didn't happen...


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Aug 9, 2013)

lets hear it dood!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 9, 2013)

Rick Toone is seriously one of the most incredible builders out there. His work is so fun to follow and this guitar is almost like nothing he has done before. So glad it turned out great, Misha


----------



## Philligan (Aug 9, 2013)

That's really cool. The neck looks insane. 

Is it that aluminum that he used in that video, where he put it up on blocks and stood on it, and it came back still straight?


----------



## Eclipse (Aug 9, 2013)

This guitar is definitely something else. This is the strangest guitar you own. I like it.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 9, 2013)

Whoa... it looks like some kind of space-guitar-organ-weapon-ship device. And it's got a beer opener ! 

Seriously straight out of Trigun or Cowboy Bebop. I'm digging the out of this worldness, yet reliq'ish design. And it's all blue printed with purpose, like the placement of the volume/tone knobs? I'd say it's the most intriguing guitar I've seen in a long time. What does it sound like? Starship space lions? 

Congrats dude! Please elaborate on the pickups.


----------



## narad (Aug 9, 2013)

Philligan said:


> That's really cool. The neck looks insane.
> 
> Is it that aluminum that he used in that video, where he put it up on blocks and stood on it, and it came back still straight?



To be fair, lots of well-made wood necks will do that too. But that guitar is out of this world - definitely would love to get together with Rick for something...just don't know quite what to ask a guy who builds so outside the box! I mean, that tailpiece looks like something out of "Big O".


----------



## Workhorse (Aug 9, 2013)

looks insane. HNGD man.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 9, 2013)

Daaaayum  

What are the pickups like? Sort of a modded existing model or did Steve Blucher start from scratch for them?


----------



## CD1221 (Aug 9, 2013)

insane.

that tuning setup looks amazing.

EDIT:

I couldn't figure out the weird cutout where the lower bout should be, then jumped over to the Toone page, saw this photo ( (c) Rick Toone) and everything clicked into place.







the body shape is deceptively normal, the neck angle put me off. genius.


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks a bit strange to me but none the less I'm sure its a dope guitar!

HNGD.


----------



## bulb (Aug 9, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> Is that a plane or a guitar? God damn, I want one!



Haha I actually told him that I wanted the guitar to be influenced by a modern take on steampunk and the F-22/F-35



capoeiraesp said:


> Guitar 2.0 sounds about right. Phenomenal stuff.
> Surely you've opened a beer with that headstock?



I have opened several!




TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Daaaayum
> 
> What are the pickups like? Sort of a modded existing model or did Steve Blucher start from scratch for them?



Steve started from scratch with the pickups. They were designed and tweaked over the course of a year with Rick because the guitar has unique tonal properties due to the neck. Normal pickups end up being a bit bright.



CD1221 said:


> insane.
> 
> that tuning setup looks amazing.
> 
> ...



The way the body is shaped makes it sit in the most perfect position when you are sitting down, the neck is angled up like when you are sitting in classical position which is awesome!


----------



## isispelican (Aug 9, 2013)

cant stop looking at it!


----------



## fortisursus (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow. That is some serious hardware. These crazy builds are growing on me. So cool!


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh Yeah! Very cool! Love the "pistons" exiting the bridge area - very road warrior/futuristic/steamy feel here! Congrats on a very unique and impression instrument!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 11, 2013)

Saw it on FB.....this thing is nuts. I really wanted to not like it but I can't. It's too unique; I dig it a lot. HNGD dude....that's amazing.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Aug 11, 2013)

That is a true Cyberpunk guitar!!


----------



## witeter (Aug 11, 2013)

I can appreciate the craftsmanship and its certainly unique looking, but personally i dont like it at all


----------



## Aris_T (Aug 11, 2013)

This bridge is a work of art! 

Is the neck solid? Solid or not, sounds like an excellent idea, resonance-wise!

HNGD!


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 11, 2013)

I can't get over that neck, absolutely amazing.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 11, 2013)

I am not GAS'ing for much at this point, but that Toone is incredible Misha!  Holy shit, I seriously hope I get to check that out sometime soon!  Just a fantastic piece of engineering right there, I think that might be my favorite guitar that Rick has put out to date!  Congrats dude!


----------



## absolutorigin (Aug 11, 2013)

I love the bridge.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 11, 2013)

That just looks a little too off to me. I'm sure it all makes sense somehow, but not to my eyes.


----------



## downburst82 (Aug 11, 2013)

LOVE everything about it except im not crazy about the paint job...and its not even bad or anything just not my taste (which actually works fine since its not my guitar  ).

Seriously awesome instrument!!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Aug 12, 2013)

Interesting neck... would love more info/pics. Don't think I've seen this version of his neck design before.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Aug 12, 2013)

We need tones.


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 12, 2013)

What are those deep scratches on the back of the body?


----------



## Walterson (Aug 14, 2013)

Some information about the scale length?


----------



## vansinn (Aug 14, 2013)

ramses said:


> After reading Toone's write-up, it seems that you can switch tuning on the fly with that bridge.
> 
> Is that correct?



Curious about this too.

Now, I'm a techie, but Rick simply leaves me behind with this bridge.. 
I feel not worthy and incomplete..


----------



## Malkav (Aug 14, 2013)

Ironbird said:


> What are those deep scratches on the back of the body?


 
Character


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Aug 14, 2013)

Dem pistons!!!!!!!


----------



## noizfx (Aug 22, 2013)

I've talked to Rick Toone about getting a custom in the future... one day... one day...


----------



## Mr Richard (Aug 23, 2013)

That is bitch'in man. 

Honestly I think the fact that you post here regularly about your guitars is top shelf. I just like that you take the time to anwser questions and post high quality photos and that's a fairly rare thing for people who have a busy life to do so thank you. Also I hope you continue to have bitch'in NGDs other wise I'm a gonna be pissed!

That being said, you REALLY gotta atleast do a quick sound cloud clip of how that puppy sounds asap!


----------



## danger5oh (Aug 24, 2013)

Everything about this guitar is just beyond comprehension. I love the overall theme and originality. I know you're a busy guy, but I'm in agreement with the others... some clips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tope (Aug 26, 2013)

This looks like the result of a young child describing an electric guitar over the phone to a mad professor who had never seen one before ........ in a good way.


----------

